
A bot that tweets every time a new book makes it into the NYT best sellers lists - victordg
https://twitter.com/bestnytbooks
======
victordg
I made this simple Twitter bot for myself but I thought other people might
like it.

Follow [https://twitter.com/bestnytbooks](https://twitter.com/bestnytbooks) on
Twitter to know whenever a new book gets into the NYT best sellers list.

Only weekly book tweets, no spam or other superfluous content.

